# ORA-00932 bei OracleXE 10g



## MasterPusch (30. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,

hab bei mir aufm rechner oracle express edition 10g installiert.
darauf dann folgende sql anweisungen ausgeführt:

create type studiengang_t as object (
kuerzel char(8),
bezeichnung varchar2(30)
);

create table studiengang_tab of studiengang_t (
kuerzel primary key,
bezeichnung not null unique
);

insert into studiengang_tab
values(studiengang_t('WI','Wirtschaftsinformatik'));

create type vorlesung_t as object (
id char(5),
name varchar2(30),
semester number(1)
);

create type vorlesungen_t as table of vorlesung_t;

alter type studiengang_t add attribute (vorlesungen vorlesungen_t) cascade;

wenn ich nu
select value(s) from studiengang_tab s;

eingeb bekomm ich
ORA-00932: Inkonsistente Datentypen: NUMBER erwartet, SYSTEM.STUDIENGANG_T erhalten

kann mir jmd erklären warum? vor allem, wenn ich diese SQL befehle auf nem richtigen 10g server laufen lass kommt das richtige ergebnis:

VALUE(S)(KUERZEL, BEZEICHNUNG, VORLESUNGEN(ID, NAME, SEMESTER))
--------------------------------------------------
STUDIENGANG_T('WI ', 'Wirtschaftsinformatik',NULL)

wäre klasse wnen mir jmd sagen könnte was hier falsch ist, bzw warum bei XE der fehler kommt!



Vielen Dank im Voraus,
MasterPusch


----------

